# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  sustanon (sus egypt nile) real or fake?

## spex

hello, 

i have bought few sus in a pharmacy (sharm el sheik - egypt) just 2 weeks ago.

Is it legit, or fake please?

----------


## smokethedays

as long as u got from a pharmacy there, its good.

----------


## spex

i hope u r right, but i am afraid it is not guarranty that it is legit (bought at pharmacy)

thanx

----------


## smokethedays

> i hope u r right, but i am afraid it is not guarranty that it is legit (bought at pharmacy)
> 
> thanx


 Bro, im Egyptian, i know what im tellin' u.
they dont fake it there, no need its too cheap and legal, then y would the pharmacy carry fake sus.?

----------


## Xtralarg

Ive bought sus from sharm many times and its always been 100%....like smoke said, there is no need to fake it cos the real stuff is so cheap.

----------


## spex

thanx for replies bros!

I know that price of sus is so low, logically no need to do fakes... 

I have bought it on Sharm el sheik Old Market, there is a "special" pharmacy with many kinds of AS.
Also I bought Diamond Pharma primobolan and trenbolon... I am going to do new post about it

----------


## CheddaNips

> thanx for replies bros!
> 
> I know that price of sus is so low, logically no need to do fakes... 
> 
> I have bought it on Sharm el sheik Old Market, there is a "special" pharmacy with many kinds of AS.
> Also I bought Diamond Pharma primobolan and trenbolon... I am going to do new post about it


dont be a retard. Dont post lab names.

----------


## Ronaldo_911

they are not even at the same length  :Wink/Grin: 

I purchased a sustanon 250 from saudi arabia and I am sure it is legit, because you can have it there without a doctor prescription  :7up: 

I can send u a picture of it if you want ... just send me ur email address

----------


## spex

Hi ronaldo, send me pictures pls:

[email protected]

----------


## methan

risky buy even in the egyptian pharmacy u can get fake gear especially if you are tourist, stay away from nile go with karachi, sustanon from holland or Portugal.

----------


## kadmus

sustanon in egypt canot be faked it is so cheap they dont need to fake it. im egyptian too
cheers

----------


## spex

bloody hell.... i really dont know... responses are so extremly different... one say its fake, other say its real... 
anyway, i will try... and... thanx you bros for advices!!!

....and one idea... for egyptians... maybe u get always real sus, because u r egyptians... maybe for tourists there is other shelf in the pharmacy ((: with faked stuff... but i really understand it is so so cheap...

----------


## spex

do u know pharmacy at Sharm et sheik Old market?

----------


## methan

> sustanon in egypt canot be faked it is so cheap they dont need to fake it. im egyptian too
> cheers


bullshit!

i was in egypt for 2 months ago, and you can get all the fakes in every pharmacy ther, you can get winstrol zambon fakes for about 2 dollers and same with primobolan , susta and viagra, the howl kit of fakes was in every pharmacy, if you orderd big they would contact guys that would drive to get it for you, a nile susta costs about 0,4$ USD and the would go straight to nile themself and pic it up they said.

I just bought fake viagra when i was ther but i talked to like 10 pharmacys when i was there

Just to show that NILE is for sale in Egypt pharmacies, though these also sell counterfeits to the tourist. Some pictures:

----------


## ilovesus

Thats crazy. Those guys prob make so much money selling fake shit. Esp. to americans. 


> bullshit!
> 
> i was in egypt for 2 months ago, and you can get all the fakes in every pharmacy ther, you can get winstrol zambon fakes for about 2 dollers and same with primobolan , susta and viagra, the howl kit of fakes was in every pharmacy, if you orderd big they would contact guys that would drive to get it for you, a nile susta costs about 0,4$ USD and the would go straight to nile themself and pic it up they said.
> 
> I just bought fake viagra when i was ther but i talked to like 10 pharmacys when i was there
> 
> Just to show that NILE is for sale in Egypt pharmacies, though these also sell counterfeits to the tourist. Some pictures:

----------


## spex

...and the final question is... what is inside the faked amps? Just plain oil, or somenthing less strong that 250mg of test... hmmm

I would like to add one detail obout my sus purchased there.... volume of substance vary from 0.4 ml to 1.1 ml.... strange.... is it prove of fake?

----------


## spex

> Thats crazy. Those guys prob make so much money selling fake shit. Esp. to americans.


so... r u telling that my sus r real?

----------


## MichaelCC

I have to agree with "methan_x" - I was in Egypt many times, and know how is situation over there. You can buy many kinds of fake ASS over there. 
If you are turist (and you are  :Wink:  ) and guy in pharmacie can see you are rookie, than probably you'll get fake ones. You just have to be very careful where you'll buy and what you'll buy. But when you wrote " ... volume of substance vary from 0.4 ml to 1.1 ml." - that's very weird. I know the size (height) of amps in the case of Egypt susta is different, but I've never seen that active substance in amps vary from amp to amp.

----------


## spex

michael... what a bad news for me... )-:

so, do u think... throw it, or try it??

if is it fake, is there a possibility that it contain somenthing usefull, for example, small amount of test prop?

----------


## MichaelCC

I don't realy know ... I never told you, it's fake, but if the volume of active substance vary from amp to amp, there can be problem. I've never seen something like that in the case of Egypt susta ... 
And what can be inside ? hard to tell. Maybe 250mg testo mix (real one), maybe 100mg prop, maybe just oil ... 
IMO - personaly I'll never try something else from Egypt, only products that are made there (Susta, cido, .... ) Be carefull if you bought something else in Egypt ... they can made very good looking fakes of almost everything  :Wink:  





> michael... what a bad news for me... )-:
> 
> so, do u think... throw it, or try it??
> 
> if is it fake, is there a possibility that it contain somenthing usefull, for example, small amount of test prop?

----------


## ilovesus

Its hard to say bro. Esp if you got it from over there. 


> so... r u telling that my sus r real?

----------


## smokethedays

> bullshit!
> 
> i was in egypt for 2 months ago, and you can get all the fakes in every pharmacy ther, you can get winstrol zambon fakes for about 2 dollers and same with primobolan , susta and viagra, the howl kit of fakes was in every pharmacy, if you orderd big they would contact guys that would drive to get it for you, a nile susta costs about 0,4$ USD and the would go straight to nile themself and pic it up they said.
> 
> I just bought fake viagra when i was ther but i talked to like 10 pharmacys when i was there
> 
> Just to show that NILE is for sale in Egypt pharmacies, though these also sell counterfeits to the tourist. Some pictures:


Egypt don't make Viagra. it is faked cause its owned by Pfizer. Nile in an Egyptian Company smart ass.

----------


## smokethedays

> Thats crazy. Those guys prob make so much money selling fake shit. Esp. to americans.


 Paranoid!

----------


## waphead

I need some advice i am wanting to start taking steriods and im looking at going to eygpt to buy some it will save me loads in the long run.i need to no whats the legal amount im allowed to bring back.the best sort ,the best place to buy,and so on all advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## widowmaker2

> ...and the final question is... what is inside the faked amps? Just plain oil, or somenthing less strong that 250mg of test... hmmm
> 
> I would like to add one detail obout my sus purchased there.... volume of substance vary from 0.4 ml to 1.1 ml.... strange.... is it prove of fake?


that says fake all over it

----------


## waphead

can any 1 give me advice on buying steroids in sharm as im going there on holiday soon

----------


## spex

i have bought there in sharm el sheik Old market... there is a special pharmacy with wide range of steroids . But if is it legit... hmm...

----------


## devilduckizer09

i brought sum cido back from nargahda recently. i was looking at the sust and it just looked faked n wrong. So i went for the cido and i feel g8t and my sex drive is through the roof aswel  :Smilie:

----------

